

Making Python 3 more attractive - jlafon
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/640179/06c2868dffb2aec3/

======
japaget
Duplicate, see earlier discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9378898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9378898)

